# Cleaning up on Jan15,2011



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

just me cleaning up our driveway after a Saturday snow fall


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

That is pretty impressive. Did you make that yourself? Those tires are sweet too.


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*Yes*

About 5 years ago couldn't find a plow to buy for the Samurai so I fabed one up , made a new sub Frame 3 years ago and plows great. The tires are Firestone Destination MT

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Firestone&tireModel=Destination+M/T

235/75 R 15 picked them up for $100 a piece on the rims, barely uses. Love them compared to the 15 year old ones that I had on before.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a nice little rig, nice job on the fab work, I could use something like that in a few spots.


----------

